# Formula fed- green poo



## yourahoot

Hi there.

My baby is 2 months old and until about a week ago his poo was mustard colour but now its gone dark green with bits of mustard colour in it. He is formula fed and feeds fine. His poo isn't sticky or hard. just the same as it always has been.
Is this anything to worry about? Or is it just his digestive system working and changing?

Thanks


----------



## bubbles123

What type of formula is he on? Some, like comfort formulas, turn poo green as a perfectly normal side effect. :flower:


----------



## yourstruly10

There was a post similar to this yesterday and thre is a really good answer at the bottom. heres the link. my daughters poo did this last week and has returned to normal now.
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/463247-poo-question-los-not-mine.html


----------



## XfairyhopesX

yep aidens turned the green death colour and smell after his first lot of jabs and never returned to the old mustard non putred until i started weaning, he ended up on colic and const milk tho as nothing ever agreed with him, doesnt mean hes poorly xx


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nolan's was green on soy formula.. now that we have started on purees its a dark brown.


----------



## Babynumber1

My baby`s poo was green for months but i thought he was a bit colicy as he would cry for about 2 hours in the nights i gave him infacol but it didnt really help.x


----------



## sophxx

it can be a sign of trapped wind x


----------



## Vickie

sounds normal. Hannah had green and yellow poos. The pediatrician told us it was the iron in the formula


----------



## yourahoot

Brilliant to hear guys!

Riley is on Aptimil first milk and he had his jabs last week and he gets colic so that explains alot!!
Thanks for your help. This is the first time ive used this site. And im pleased to see so much help and support, unlike other sites.I am very happy!

Thanks again!!


----------

